# Happy Birthday, pieanne!



## AngelEyes

Happy Birthday, Anne!​ 
*You were the second member I met here on the Forum*
*and, since then, **you've been a wonderful friend to me!*
*Thank you for all the nice things you've done for me.*​ 
*I hope your day is wonderful.*​ 
​ 
*AngelEyes*​


----------



## JamesM

_    Joyeux Anniversaire, pieanne!      _

JamesM


----------



## Punky Zoé

_*Bon anniversaire Pieanne !* (que je croise peu ...)_ ​


----------



## Missrapunzel

*Joyeux anniversaire!! * 
Plein de bonnes choses pour cette journée, sur le forum et ailleurs !!!!


----------



## wildan1

Dear Anne,

Having a birthday in the middle of the summer must be a treat.

(mine is in November when it's always cold and dreary)

--Here's a little something delicious just for you--to help celebrate!

Bon anniv' !

Bill


----------



## Topsie

Happy Birthday!
You're in good company...
http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art21917.asp


----------



## Outsider

Joyeux anniversaire ! ​


----------



## pieanne

Thank you all for your wishes - and for your presents...
In my real life, the champagne and the birthday cake will come a little later, thank you for the "avant-goût"!


----------



## Kelly B

Later, hmm? how about now? Bonne Fête !


----------



## Trisia

Happy, happy birthday, pieanne! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## kiwi-di

_Bonne anniversaire _from me too; I'm sorry I'm a few days late.

It was a pleasure to be able to meet you earlier this year, and to visit your beautiful village.

I hope you had a lovely family celebration. 

What a coincidence that I sent you an email the day before you birthday - without even knowing.   I hope you got it.


----------



## bloomiegirl

Hello Pieanne...

I just dropped in and found that I missed your celebration, but I hope it's not too late to send best wishes.

Regards,
...Bloomiegirl


----------



## melu85

Bon anniversaire Pieanne


----------



## hunternet

Mince, moi qui pensait avoir un mois de retard, je suis en avance...

Bon anniversaire haha !


----------

